# Cloud Chasing



## ET

i know there are a few of us out there so cmon folks, post your cloud chasing pics and vids here and maybe we can develop this into it's own subforum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

ok i'll start

its not much, but its something:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gazzacpt

Little cloud from a trident

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Sucking Diesel @Gazzacpt! - practice run for the Cloud competition?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

messing about

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Geez what are you guys vaping there at the bottom of the mountain?


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> Geez what are you guys vaping there at the bottom of the mountain?


Sub ohm coils wicked with rugby socks.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zegee

Shhh don't give away all the secrets lol 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Seeing that WP can't play rugby anymore alot of socks should be available

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Zegee

johan said:


> Seeing that WP can't play rugby anymore alot of socks should be available


Hahaha 


sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## crack2483

Zegee said:


> messing about
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Dude, the pic loses the cloud in the curtain behind you. Looks good though. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Practicing for the cloud blowing comp!


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Practicing for the cloud blowing comp!


Lol need to practice we have such great prizes 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

lets see if this works

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zegee

Lol nice one in the dark 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RezaD

Sub-Ohm suckers!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

darnit how do i just do a vid link without using youtube? can photobucket do it?


----------



## PeterHarris

denizenx said:


> darnit how do i just do a vid link without using youtube? can photobucket do it?


upload to facebook haha


----------



## ET

awesome got it sorted, see above post that's all pretty now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5066



 DIESEL JUNKIE


----------



## Metal Liz

WOW @TylerD!!!!! that's an oodles of noodles cloud that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5066


That would win a competition, for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Recipe mix @TylerD?


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Recipe mix @TylerD?


50% diesel 50% VG....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Derick

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5066


Good Grief man!

Looks like you photshopped a steam train in there

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zegee

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5066


What setup and juice

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5066


Oh my vapor thats serious plumage. I need more practice 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5066



You could hire yourself out for events as a backup cloud machine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ET

ok i think we need to start putting devices used and some details with these pics unless its a super trade secret


----------



## RevnLucky7

Get pure VG.

Build a dual coil running at 0.3 - 0.4 ohms with ribbon wire or micro coils. Wick doesn't matter, but cotton here would probably do you best. Use an atty with BIG air holes. Anything from dual 2mm and up preferably 3mm. It has to be as airy as you can go with the air in take still flowing over the coils. Fresh batteries and lots of balls and you're set 

Old video for those who never saw it:



The sun and the curtains in the back is killing the vapor appearance a bit. Use a dim or ill lit room with back lighting and they will look big and puffy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

RevnLucky7 said:


> Get pure VG.
> 
> Build a dual coil running at 0.3 - 0.4 ohms with ribbon wire or micro coils. Wick doesn't matter, but cotton here would probably do you best. Use an atty with BIG air holes. Anything from dual 2mm and up preferably 3mm. It has to be as airy as you can go with the air in take still flowing over the coils. Fresh batteries and lots of balls and you're set
> 
> Old video for those who never saw it:
> 
> 
> 
> The sun and the curtains in the back is killing the vapor appearance a bit. Use a dim or ill lit room with back lighting and they will look big and puffy.



I remeber that vid was with your nimbus right?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7

My favorite chasing setup.
Original limited edition Diamond King with original Quasar.
The air control on this thing is just beautiful with 2 nice wide open flat slots instead of holes. The flat slots allow airflow over a lengthy micro coil better than a hole would.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

DISCLAIMER: WARNING
Before you do any of the above make sure you know what you are doing. That you understand amp drainage and you know your gear's limits. Especially your batteries.

Last thing I want is a coroner scrapping faces off a wall on my account.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5066


awesome cloud!!! 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5066



Noways, that is just such a dense cloud @TylerD 
What juice is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

.8ohms on a reo





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> .8ohms on a reo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Never 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

all about airflow my friend. u then know!





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Thought it wasn't rm2

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Hein510

ag my iclear 16D makes more clouds than that!!!

Hahahaha. kidding, but I will be drilling out my Trident thou!!


----------



## Reinhardt

Here is my take at it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris

very nice, i like how it lingers on the table top....scary spooky movie style

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

Reinhardt said:


> Here is my take at it



quick question, why do you blow into the kayfun before pulling in?


----------



## Reinhardt

Riaz said:


> quick question, why do you blow into the kayfun before pulling in?


I give the coil time to fire up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hein510

ok so ... what was in the Steers bag?


----------



## Reinhardt

Hein510 said:


> ok so ... what was in the Steers bag?


What you think?


----------



## Smokyg

Hein510 said:


> ok so ... what was in the Steers bag?


KING STEERS BURGER.... Now im hungry.... You guys are horrible!


----------



## Reinhardt

Smokyg said:


> KING STEERS BURGER.... Now im hungry.... You guys are horrible!


It was 2x of their bacon burgers actually. Nom nom nom!!!!


----------



## Zegee

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zegee

the main man @Gazzacpt

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, both imprssive photos
Love the length of the vapour cloud...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Silver said:


> Wow, both imprssive photos
> Love the length of the vapour cloud...


Thanks man 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RevnLucky7

Great pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> sent from my reonautical cloud machine





Zegee said:


> the main man @Gazzacpt
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


The 2 winners of the Coil Building Competition practising for the next Cloud Chasing Competition?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> The 2 winners of the Coil Building Competition practising for the next Cloud Chasing Competition?


this was before the meet actually 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

was that with the 24g wire?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> was that with the 24g wire?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


yip

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> this was before the meet actually
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Oh, ok so you were practising for the Meet! Need more practise, then.


----------



## RIEFY

Zegee said:


> yip
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


works well!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Oh, ok so you were practising for the Meet! Need more practise, then.


hahahaa something like that
yes cvs works awesome

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

gona get some 22 and try that will let u know if I get some

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

22 will be ordered this week still


----------



## The Golf

Eishh see @RezaD lookin at this thinking what the hell are you guys trying. Ill show you when the time is right 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

Cape vaping supplies said:


> gona get some 22 and try that will let u know if I get some
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


DUDE! I need 22g! message me when you get, also if you get 26g. I'm all out of Kanthal and nobody was selling at the Vape Meet!


----------

